# Play Store Search for My GoTheme Fails? Need to Fix...



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone have problems with their #gothemes not showing up in #playstore searches? Problem occurs in both web and device apps. Just search for "game of thrones" and my #gotheme doesn't show but if you search for "semper android" you will see it? Any thoughts?

Here is a copy of my manifest

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android" android:installLocation="auto" android:versionCode="8" android:versionName="2.0" package="com.semperandroid.go.got">

<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.CHANGE_COMPONENT_ENABLED_STATE"/>
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.INTERNET"/>
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE"/>
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE"/>
<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.VIBRATE"/>

<uses-sdk android:minSdkVersion="8"></uses-sdk>

<application android:icon="@drawable/icon" android:label="@string/app_name">
<activity android:label="@string/app_name" android:name=".NotificationActivity" android:theme="@android:style/Theme.Dialog">
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN"/>
<category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER"/>
</intent-filter>
</activity>
<activity android:excludeFromRecents="true" android:label="@string/app_name" android:launchMode="singleInstance" android:name=".classic" android:theme="@android:style/Theme.Dialog">
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN"/>
<action android:name="com.gau.go.launcherex.theme"/>
<category android:name="android.intent.category.DEFAULT"/>
</intent-filter>
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN"/>
<category android:name="android.intent.category.INFO"/>
</intent-filter>
</activity>
<receiver android:name=".ComponentControlReceiver">
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="android.intent.action.PACKAGE_REMOVED"/>
<action android:name="android.intent.action.PACKAGE_REPLACED"/>
<action android:name="android.intent.action.PACKAGE_ADDED"/>
<data android:scheme="package"/>
</intent-filter>
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="com.gau.go.launcherex.action.hide_theme_icon"/>
</intent-filter>
</receiver>
<receiver android:name=".ThemeControlReceiver">
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="com.jiubang.intent.action.LAUNCHER_START"/>
</intent-filter>
<intent-filter>
<action android:name="com.gau.go.launcherex.action.inactive_apply_theme_flag"/>
</intent-filter>
</receiver>

<service android:name=".GoDownloadService"/>
</application>

</manifest>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure that's related to the manifest check you play dev account go to you app info and check you have the hash tags registered with play (I think its near the bottom)


----------



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

I do not see anything mentioning hash tags on the app in the dev console?

On a side note, if you search in something like Appbrain.com, the theme will show with no problems? Its very odd.


----------

